# So Who Here Is Having An ABR???



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

No, I didn't mean PBJ, I meant ABR (Adult Breastfeeding Relationship)!!! Never heard about such a thing until today, thanks to this woman who quit her job so she could breastfeed her boyfriend every two hours ...



> It’s been nearly 20 years since her last breastfeeding, but Jennifer Mulford decided it was time to get back in the game. This time with her 36-year-old high school sweetheart, Brad Leeson.
> Mulford told The Sun that she had to quit her bartending job in order to support her ABR (Adult Breastfeeding Relationship) with her dude. Because her body is not naturally lactating, she “dry feeds” him (ack, sorry) every two hours to induce lactation. If he’s not around, she pumps her breasts, presumably into bottles for consumption at a later time.
> 
> “Nights have been a struggle because Brad sleeps so peacefully but we manage to cope – until he falls asleep latched onto me, which is beautiful,” she admitted.
> ...




This Woman Quit Her Job To Breastfeed Her Boyfriend Every Two Hours : theBERRY


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

You never know what Ellis will post next. But I'm willing to answer the question.

My wife has never completely stopped lactating. Our youngest is 18, and still she has milk spots on her camisole at the end of the day on occasion. Some times she gets fullness or tightness and really needs release. I would say that this is a regular part of our relationship. I get a feeding about every 2 weeks. Never much volume, I would be surprised if I ever got more than a quarter cup from each breast. We don't pump or encourage more production, even though we both enjoy the event. One reason is my lactose intolerance. I could never live on a steady diet of milk. 

I tend to agree with the benefits listed in the article. I also disagree with the concept of going public with it. And a corner of my mind is thinking how similar this is to her old job as a bartender.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

allrightythen.....................


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Ellis, Ellis, Ellis....lol..
> 
> Can you please post a gif of me shaking my head at you in amusement?
> 
> Thanks. :surprise:


Hmmm...


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeez! The price of milk must be really high in the US, huh!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone else think that @EllisRedding and @badsanta are the same person?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone else think that @EllisRedding and @badsanta are the same person?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just for you Gus


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Just for you Gus


LOL, I've actually used that one before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone else think that @EllisRedding and @badsanta are the same person?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If we are the same person and I am sincerely not aware of my alter ego, then I need to update my avatar or I kinda make myself look bad to myself.

Thanks for the tip @GusPolinski

Badsanta

PS: Wow that change did feel good on me!!!!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually I am familiar with it being referred to as an ANR.  Its actually very intimate and hot!


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> No, I didn't mean PBJ, I meant ABR (Adult Breastfeeding Relationship)!!! Never heard about such a thing until today, thanks to this woman who quit her job so she could breastfeed her boyfriend every two hours ...


OK, I'll admit when you read about the health benefits a woman gets by breastfeeding, I would be willing to take one for the team and do this for my wife!

The Perks and Health Benefits of Breastfeeding Babies | Shape Magazine

Badsanta

PS: "No bartender, I'm breastfeeding my husband! If I drink extra vodka he says it is kind of like ordering up a 'White Russian'"


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oooook then. Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Actually I am familiar with it being referred to as an ANR.  Its actually very intimate and hot!


:surprise:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> OK, I'll admit when you read about the health benefits a woman gets by breastfeeding, I would be willing to take one for the team and do this for my wife!
> 
> The Perks and Health Benefits of Breastfeeding Babies | Shape Magazine


*OMFG!!!!*

It is ALSO a natural form of family planning!!!!!

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/learn/birth-control/breastfeeding

It is like a gift that keeps on giving!!!!

I am going to talk to my wife about this tonight!

Thanks Ellis (my alter ego)! I'm glad we finally established contact with ourselves thanks to Gus pointing that out for us here at TAM. The wonders of the internet enabling miracles for the mentally deranged! 

Badsanta


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

badsanta said:


> *OMFG!!!!*
> 
> It is ALSO a natural form of family planning!!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't put a lot of stock in that method just yet lol. It is only effective up to 6 months after giving birth and only if mom hasn't had a period since having the baby. I can attest to the fact that at one year after giving birth, it is NOT effective. 

Oh, and no. No way will I breastfeed my husband. I breastfed for roughly 6 years with my three kids. I think I am good on the benefits by now, and the thought of breastfeeding an adult makes me want to throw up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I guess the big question, when done does she have to burp her boyfriend over her shoulder 

If breastfeeding at home and someone comes over, does she need to put a blanket over her boyfriend's head


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As a parent of Irish Twins, my advice is to not put much stock in the family planning effects of breast feeding.

And if Maricha75 threw up as a result of my post, . . . . . well. I'm having a lot of trouble feeling guilt over this.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys and your pics are killing me.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> As a parent of Irish Twins, my advice is to not put much stock in the family planning effects of breast feeding.
> 
> And if Maricha75 threw up as a result of my post, . . . . . well. I'm having a lot of trouble feeling guilt over this.


Lol actually, yours didn't specifically make me throw up. Just the idea of purposely setting out to do it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Maricha75 said:


> Oh, and no. No way will I breastfeed my husband. I breastfed for roughly 6 years with my three kids. I think I am good on the benefits by now, and the thought of *breastfeeding an adult makes me want to throw up. *
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


 @Maricha75 while adult breast feeding as a form of effective family planning has likely to yet receive any formal clinical trials, I have to imagine that the effects of induced regurgitation (commonly used by birds to help feed their chicks) would actually be a strong indication of an effective method for family planning. 

I have a sudden concern that something of this nature could promote bulimia. It has been studied that approximately 50% of women that induce vomiting as part of the bulimic eating disorder are unable to get pregnant, but I don't find any correlated references to that on the planned parenthood website. 

For goodness sake let's hope that those that have emetophilia combined with ABR are rare!

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A weird woman who we used to live next door to would express milk for her cat.










I asked my wife about Adult Breast Feeding, but she tells me my breasts are too hairy.

Would Immac help, I wonder? :scratchhead:
:rofl:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> Ellis, Ellis, Ellis....lol..
> 
> Can you please post a gif of me shaking my head at you in amusement?
> 
> Thanks. :surprise:


Why, Olivia, you look just like uncle Jack!:wink2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> A *weird woman* who we used to live next door to would express milk for her cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a 'special' person to admit to that.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Are people in this world getting weirder & Wacker or have they always been this way & I'm only noticing now that I'm older? 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally made it home from work, so I'm gonna spend the next six hours Googling the #%^* out of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> Are people in this world getting weirder & Wacker or have they always been this way & I'm only noticing now that I'm older?


LOL. Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Are people in this world getting weirder & Wacker or have they always been this way & I'm only noticing now that I'm older?
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


I think the internet just makes it much easier for people to put all their weirdness right out there into the public domain.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Everyone is making fun, saying its weird. It really is very personal and intimate, it's very very bonding. I never had a desire to actually lactate but we did it dry... It usually led to sex, but not always. 

Don't confuse this with baby role playing, it's absolutely not the same thing lol! At no point is there any pretending that he is a baby, on either side ... Now THAT is weird and creepy!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Everyone is making fun, saying its weird.


When in Rome, do as Romans do!

I mean seriously look at this fountain and imagine the artisan commissioned for this rather public work. He probably had to do some serious research!


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not my thing, but really I'm kind of surprised by how many people get grossed out by it, considering the things most people routinely put in their mouths during sex. I think the only thing kind of weird about it is quitting your job over it.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Not my thing, but really I'm kind of surprised by how many people get grossed out by it, considering the things most people routinely put in their mouths during sex. I think the only thing kind of weird about it is quitting your job over it.


One of my sisters breastfed til the kids were three, it was like an adult hanging off her boob at that point. One of the kids learned how to undo her bra and one would promise to go bed if he got some breastfeeding. Wouldn't that make some husbands a little weirded out? I'm all for breastfeeding for the first year or so but after that it's a little...uncomfortable.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lilac23 said:


> One of my sisters breastfed til the kids were three, it was like an adult hanging off her boob at that point. One of the kids learned how to undo her bra and one would promise to go bed if he got some breastfeeding. Wouldn't that make some husbands a little weirded out? I'm all for breastfeeding for the first year or so but after that it's a little...uncomfortable.


I guess. On the other hand, small people keep falling out of my wife's vagina but it hasn't altered my perception of it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Lilac23 said:


> One of my sisters breastfed til the kids were three, it was like an adult hanging off her boob at that point. One of the kids learned how to undo her bra and one would promise to go bed if he got some breastfeeding. Wouldn't that make some husbands a little weirded out? I'm all for breastfeeding for the first year or so but after that it's a little...uncomfortable.


See, now, that creeps me out...I know that probably seems hypocritical, but if you are still nursing your kids at 3 years and older, you are getting WAY too much out of it! When adults do this, it IS a sexual act (whether you have sex or not) so to me, older kids is a fine, creepy line....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BTW, I can't help but wonder who it is that's paying for this woman to breastfeed her "high school sweetheart" boyfriend every 2 hours.

LOL... probably her ex-husband.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

badsanta said:


> When in Rome, do as Romans do!
> 
> I mean seriously look at this fountain and imagine the artisan commissioned for this rather public work. He probably had to do some serious research!


Ha!

I'd probably break my arm trying to get coins out of my pocket.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG! Being in the medical profession and knowing the importance of breastfeeding, I couldn't do it for more than 12 weeks especially when H wanted to be intimate. Was just weirded out with the whole thing with H wanting to kiss them and feeding my son with them. I can't even imagine this ABR thing. 
Plus, if she is truly lactating without having recently given birth could be a sign of a brain tumor! She needs to have her head examine in more ways than one.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew a woman who would breastfeed her 6 year old. THAT was EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW. I don't have a problem with breastfeeding a kid up to probably 18-24 months or so, but once they can speak in full sentences, NO. "Mommy, can I have a boob please?" is just really really wrong.

I am also grossed out by the thought of a man suckling a womans breasts for the purpose of drinking her milk, but NOT by the thought of him doing it purely for pleasure.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I knew a woman who would breastfeed her 6 year old. THAT was EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW. I don't have a problem with breastfeeding a kid up to probably 18-24 months or so, but once they can speak in full sentences, NO. "Mommy, can I have a boob please?" is just really really wrong.
> 
> I am also grossed out by the thought of a man suckling a womans breasts for the purpose of drinking her milk, but NOT by the thought of him doing it purely for pleasure.


Agreed. It's one thing when hubby happens to get a taste of the milk because mom is breastfeeding. Totally different when purposely suckling just to get the milk. It doesn't help the moms who are trying to get people to STOP sexualizing breastfeeding. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I am a huge milk drinker (pretty much all I have ever drank). After my wife gave birth I made sure to steer clear of the boobies until we were 100% positive there was nothing coming out of them. I didn't want to risk ruining the image of my favorite drink!!!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Everyone is making fun, saying its weird. It really is very personal and intimate, it's very very bonding. I never had a desire to actually lactate but we did it dry... It usually led to sex, but not always.
> 
> Don't confuse this with baby role playing, it's absolutely not the same thing lol! At no point is there any pretending that he is a baby, on either side ... Now THAT is weird and creepy!


Huh. 

I used to think I was a bit freaky.

TAM has shown me I am rather prude...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

-


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the big takeaway from this is that there are more people than you'd think that do just about any kind of sexual practice you can think of. You may think it's yucky, but I guarantee that there are things you like that other people would gag over.

But yeah...quitting your job??? That's messed up.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Santa. I now know what souvenir to bring from Italy


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I knew a woman who would breastfeed her 6 year old. THAT was EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW. I don't have a problem with breastfeeding a kid up to probably 18-24 months or so, but once they can speak in full sentences, NO. "Mommy, can I have a boob please?" is just really really wrong.
> 
> I am also grossed out by the thought of a man suckling a womans breasts for the purpose of drinking her milk, but NOT by the thought of him doing it purely for pleasure.


I have an in-law who breast fed her first born 'til he was 5 and only stopped because he started school. She was afraid he might be ridiculed by the other kids. With her second, she stopped when the kid turned 4. 

When I asked her husband why she was still doing this he said "Cheap food".


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

How much extra did she have to eat to produce any meaningful amount of milk to make a difference?


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

john117 said:


> How much extra did she have to eat to produce any meaningful amount of milk to make a difference?


I heard somewhere you have to eat like 500 extra calories a day, but that was for a baby, not a child in elementary school, lol.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I have no idea how much she ate; but, she turned into a right moose after delivery so, obviously, she was eating way too much.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I guess the big question, when done does she have to burp her boyfriend over her shoulder
> 
> If breastfeeding at home and someone comes over, does she need to put a blanket over her boyfriend's head


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




MattMatt said:


> A weird woman who we used to live next door to would express milk for her cat.


No way...


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> Everyone is making fun, saying its weird. It really is very personal and intimate, it's very very bonding. I never had a desire to actually lactate but we did it dry... It usually led to sex, but not always.
> 
> Don't confuse this with baby role playing, it's absolutely not the same thing lol! At no point is there any pretending that he is a baby, on either side ... Now THAT is weird and creepy!




I'm kinda with @3Xnocharm on this one. I mean, sure, it seems weird and it's not something that's considered normal in today's society, but it how is it different than any of the other bodily fluids that we interact with during sex? I mean, there are far worse and more disgusting fetishes out there. Of all the fluids one might interact with, this is the only one that I could see having possible health benefits.

Not only that, but don't most men and women out there enjoy playing with the woman's breasts. They do, right? I mean I sure do. So, this is pretty much the same thing with the added bonus of milk.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone remember this?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gus, is that for real? It's like this whole subject.......creepy weird.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

rockon said:


> Gus, is that for real? It's like this whole subject.......creepy weird.


That is the actual cover of an actual issue of Time magazine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> That is the actual cover of an actual issue of Time magazine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Gus, I was going to research this tonight when I got home. Must have missed that issue!
Wow! :surprise:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Creepy, weird, vomit inducing. Well at least there is Hope, and for that I will sat that unlike Ellis I don't drink milk and I am very happy that my unusual hobby includes only a very small amount of milk. I believe that at some point I posted that the only milk I drink is human and at the source. So while my wife may think I'm doing her a favor, I'm doing it mostly for my pleasure. Mrs. Nail was not that happy as a stay at home mom so she won't be leaving her job (ironically in the dairy industry) to serve me drinks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

That poor child is probably still in therapy.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine mom breaking this photo out at the high school graduation party. Holy hell


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> That poor child is probably still in therapy.


Or ... just waiting patiently to get into an ABR


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> That poor child is probably still in therapy.





Wolf1974 said:


> Can you imagine mom breaking this photo out at the high school graduation party. Holy hell





EllisRedding said:


> Or ... just waiting patiently to get into an ABR


Sure, and his girlfriend sees it and says, "It all makes sense now." Then tells him if they ever have kids, they will be bottlefed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

<---- is not in therapy, but maybe I should be hmmmm


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is something here I'm just not understanding. Mrs Nail has always wanted me to hold and play with and suckle (yes that is the word she uses) her breasts. She was quite disappointed with how long it took me to get to second base. I just thought that everyone liked that.

I guess my prior girlfriends were not so breast active. Perhaps they were more like certain women here who obviously would not be interested in breast play. A rough accounting of respondents to this thread is 6:1 against. 

So do you all just hate your mammaries? Or is it just a hands only zone? Now if a man kissing your breast is sexual and breast feeding is never to be sexualized, it's no wonder there is confusion. 

I used to think I was unlucky but I'm thinking I used up every drop of Luck I had meeting Mrs Nail. She prefers PIV orgasms and she loves her breasts.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> There is something here I'm just not understanding. Mrs Nail has always wanted me to hold and play with and suckle (yes that is the word she uses) her breasts. She was quite disappointed with how long it took me to get to second base. I just thought that everyone liked that.
> 
> *I guess my prior girlfriends were not so breast active. Perhaps they were more like certain women here who obviously would not be interested in breast play. A rough accounting of respondents to this thread is 6:1 against.
> *
> ...


I am not sure I follow. I don't think anyone here is against breast play as much as they are against breastfeeding an adult. To me, breastfeeding serves a very specific need (to provide a baby/infant the nutrients needed). There is nothing sexual about this in my eyes. I don't group this in any way with kissing my W's breasts (which my W loves me paying attention to).


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I am not sure I follow. I don't think anyone here is against breast play as much as they are against breastfeeding an adult. To me, breastfeeding serves a very specific need (to provide a baby/infant the nutrients needed). There is nothing sexual about this in my eyes. I don't group this in any way with kissing my W's breasts (which my W loves me paying attention to).


Exactly. When I was breastfeeding our kids, my husband would still play, but he didn't nurse like the babies. The milk is/was necessary for the babies, not him. That is not to say he never got a taste of the milk, but it wasn't done on purpose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Long time ago I put my sister's breast milk in my friends coffee instead of creamer. If he noticed he didn't say anything. Not sure why my sister was saving her breast milk in a measuring cup in my fridge, but glad I like my coffee black.

When my son's mother was feeding I loved breast milk, I don't even think it was a sexual thing, we were just a young curious couple and had some fun with it.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Can you imagine mom breaking this photo out at the high school graduation party. Holy hell


If the mom looks like this plus ten years there will be a line of teenagers waiting for a spot at the stool.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread made me think of this clip from the Benny Hill show. Sorry, I couldn't find it in English. I think you will understand it.

https://youtu.be/PK4Zzs5QRrU


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> There is something here I'm just not understanding.


You must have missed this:



Hope1964 said:


> I am also grossed out by the thought of a man suckling a womans breasts for the purpose of drinking her milk, but NOT by the thought of him doing it purely for pleasure.


The inability to separate the sexual aspect of breasts from the nurturing part is why women are vilified for breastfeeding in public. If people could just realize that breasts serve TWO purposes, which are not mutually exclusive but ARE totally separate, this type of ridiculous thing wouldn't happen

Mom slammed for letting impressionable Boy Scouts see her breastfeed



Mr. Nail said:


> So do you all just hate your mammaries? Or is it just a hands only zone? Now if a man kissing your breast is sexual and breast feeding is never to be sexualized, it's no wonder there is confusion.


When breastfeeding IS sexualized is where I see a problem. Breastfeeding is NOT a sexual experience with your children, and I don't think the sexual experience should include breastfeeding explicitly. (I do NOT mean getting a bit of milk inadvertently). Sure, there's all the stories of women who orgasm when breastfeeding their kids - personally I think those are aberrations and if that had ever happened to me I would have needed therapy.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just...no. Once the kid has teeth and can chew meat, it's time to wean!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

frusdil said:


> That's just...no. Once the kid has teeth and can chew meat, it's time to wean!


That child was 3 years old in that pic. Why does he look like he's 7 or 8? Maybe, it's just me.

At least they live in Los Angeles so they shouldn't get too much flack.


----------

